# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Προβλημα στην ασφαλεια??

## jungle traveller

Καλησπερα.Πριν λιγες μερες ο υπολογιστης μου αρχισε να πεταει κατι παραθυρα(βλεπε φωτο).Που οφειλετε αυτο??μηπως δεν εχω αρκετει προστασια στο pc?εχω norton system works με τα πιο καινουργια definitions και το ad-aware,αλλα δεν βρισκουν τιποτα.Μπορει κανεις να με βοηθησει??Γιατι εχει αρχισει να γινετε ενοχλητικο.




Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## mezger

Οπως λεει και το παραθυρο, αυτα ερχονται μεσω του Messenger service. Ενα ακομα service που o Billακος αποφασισε οτι πρεπει να τρεχει by default  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Τελειως νομιμα μας τα πρηζει αυτη η janita δηλαδη....
Απλα ανοιξε μια τρυπα και θαψ'το οσο πιο βαθεια μπορεις (δεξι κλικ στο my computer-manage-services)  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

πηγα και στο messenger στην ρυθμισει startup type στα properties εβαλα disabled.Αρκει??



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## MerNion

ναι

----------


## JS

Φυσικά έτσι δεν θα σου δουλεύει το net send ακόμα και στο LAN σου  :: 
Όχι οτι σε νοιάζει αλλά να το έχεις υπόψην σου.

----------


## monotone

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και ενα firewall, όπως το Zone Alarm για να μπλοκάρεις τα εισερχόμενα UDP πακέτα απο τη συγκεκριμένη διευθυνση..

----------


## MerNion

> Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και ενα firewall, όπως το Zone Alarm για να μπλοκάρεις τα εισερχόμενα UDP πακέτα απο τη συγκεκριμένη διευθυνση..


Σιγά μην είναι μόνο ένα.. Εγώ θα πρότεινα να το κλείσεις τελείως και να ησυχάσεις..

----------


## jungle traveller

Δλδ τι κανει το net send??Το εκλεισα και ησυχασα!!!  ::  


Υ.Γ:ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια(μου ειχε σπασει τα νευρα)
Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## JohnL

Με το net send μπορείς να στείλεις μηνύματα σε άλλα pc που βρίσκονται στο ίδιο δίκτυο (και internet). Πριν απο κανα μήνα τα είχαμε πρήξει στους πληροφορικάριούς μας και την απενεργοποίησαν...  ::   ::

----------


## the_eye

Πρέπει να πας στον πίνακα ελένχου - Εργαλεία Διαχείρισης - Υπηρεσίες και να κάνεις διακοπή την υπηρεσία μηνυμάτων. Οπότε δεν θα σου χρειαστεί firewall ή κάτι άλλο. Όπως είπε και ο mezger.

----------


## the_eye

Γράψε σε ένα παράθυρο DOS, net send και θα σου βγάλει οδηγίες.

----------


## JohnL

Το πρόγραμμα είναι το net.exe. Ανοίγεις λοιπόν την γραμμή εντολών και δίνεις:

net send ? 

και βλέπεις πως συντάσσεται. Απ' ότι θυμάμαι είναι κάπως έτσι:
net send [ip/pc name] [minima] 

χωρίς τα [] φυσικά  :: 

ΕΔΙΤ: Με πρόλαβες the_eye...  ::

----------


## JS

> Pos stelneis ena minima meso tou netsend? Proti fora to akouo afto to programa.


http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4537
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1473

----------


## Mick Flemm

Το net-send είναι χρήσημο σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις αλλά κάποιοι κάφροι το έχουν ξεσκίσει.

----------

